

New Google TOS with a diff - jebblue

I noticed Google has a new TOS https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;intl&#x2F;en&#x2F;policies&#x2F;terms&#x2F;changes&#x2F; then I noticed there&#x27;s a difference tool available if you click the Updates link, kind of like a &quot;git instaweb&quot; for TOS&#x27;s. Pretty neat.
======
talles
[https://www.google.com/intl/en/policies/terms/archive/201203...](https://www.google.com/intl/en/policies/terms/archive/20120301-20131111/)

